# Favorite Graphics for 10/11?



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah that lib looks pretty sick. I like a lot of the capita designs it is partly what drew me into checking them out a few seasons ago. 

Here is a sweet looking one


----------



## Scott2288 (Jul 17, 2010)

aren't those the graphics from the 2009 t. rice?


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

your correct, disregard my 2nd choice


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Too bad DC didn't use Neff to do the rest of their graphics this season, It looks like someone used Microsoft paint to design them.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Arbor coda.


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

i agree with your choice of the raptor. i also like the legacy.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Yea this is the new one, looks similar. Pretty dope still.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I want one with a rainbow background with a magical unicorn farting glitter while stomping on some skulls till that happens all graphics are gay as hell.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Fuck man, peter line tried for you. Shit. 










Still not fucking good enough though, jeez...


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

I love the Bataleon graphics this year, particularly the Mondrian-inspired Jam.


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

Forum Holy Moly (prison shanks)










Favorite girl's board (ordered one for my girl. gets here today.)

Arbor Eden










A few more from Arbor. Love the wasteland on the far left...










the graphics aren't painted. they're made from different color wood inlays.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mine are Lib Tech Ban Magic, T-Rice, and Ride High Life. Pictures don't do the Magic justice. It looks so sweet in real life. I love the T-Rice graphics with the girl. The High Life just has a clean and stylish look to it. That's another one that looks much better in person.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

vote4pedro said:


> A few more from Arbor. Love the wasteland on the far left...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that Arbor looks awesome


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

seant46 said:


> Wow that Arbor looks awesome


Arbors always look effin awesome. Now there is an entire brand that you actually have to see up close. Even their plain bamboo boards are beautiful.


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

Leo said:


> Arbors always look effin awesome. Now there is an entire brand that you actually have to see up close. Even their plain bamboo boards are beautiful.


Yep. The Formula is their entry level board and even it looks pretty cool. (the one in the middle.)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Arbor Coda

and


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

little devil said:


> We all have boards out there that catch our eye.
> 
> Like boards you wish you could buy, if not to ride than to hang on the wall.
> 
> ...


I picked up the T.Rice at the end of year sale cause I loved the graphic so much. Some of the artwork on Boards is just incredible


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

i love the capita stairmaster extreme...too bad they don't have better sizing


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

I personally love the lib tech graphics the artists do an amazing job.
1986 Snow Mullet Lib Tech Snowboards


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Some sick ones posted above

I like this too:


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

Indoor FK









Stepchild Jibstick


----------



## Achilleshonor (Sep 23, 2010)

Bump Awesome thread


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Pick an Arbor. Beautiful boards. Year in and year out, definitely the best looking boards on the market.

Other boards I like year in and year out: Never Summer Premier and Ride Yukon

I'll throw another one out there for consideration too:

Smokin' Mike Basich Pro Model

Obviously, I'm not into the wild and crazy graphics.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm gonna the Postermania. They did a good job this year on that.

Rome Postermania Snowboard | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2011


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Pick an Arbor. Beautiful boards. Year in and year out, definitely the best looking boards on the market.
> 
> Other boards I like year in and year out: Never Summer Premier and Ride Yukon
> 
> ...


Agree on the Yukon. I never rode that board I had a timeless (also good graphics). Have you seen rides new lineup? Ugly as sin IMO.


----------



## eug3fo (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm in love with Ride's DH graphic


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Pick an Arbor. Beautiful boards. Year in and year out, definitely the best looking boards on the market.


The biggest difference between Arbor and other boards is Arbor pays artists to paint original work. Most companies use graphic designers. They usually use found art and manipulate it, or computer generated art, so it doesn't feel as fresh in my opinion.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

vote4pedro said:


> The biggest difference between Arbor and other boards is Arbor pays artists to paint original work. Most companies use graphic designers. They usually use found art and manipulate it, or computer generated art, so it doesn't feel as fresh in my opinion.


I'm a happy rider. Mine finally.


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

pawlo said:


> I'm a happy rider. Mine finally.


Nice. That's probably my next board. I'm waiting to see what the 2011/2012 board looks like. I prefer the 09/10 over this year's board.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Not sure if this qualifies but the Carbonium finish/texture on the Raptor and Heritage are amazing. People were commenting on it on the chairlifts while I was in New Zealand this past August.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

jimster716 said:


> Not sure if this qualifies but the Carbonium finish/texture on the Raptor and Heritage are amazing. People were commenting on it on the chairlifts while I was in New Zealand this past August.


Really digging the Heritage Graphics. Has a good resemblance to being hand painted. The small details in the NS lineup really do not show up in photos well, but in person are real sharp.


----------



## Boardski (Feb 3, 2010)

Flow has some pretty sick graphix on their boards this year. The Quantum which Scotty Lago rides is nice as well as the Era. My favorites this year have to be between the Lib Tech T.Rice or the Banana Magic. Oh, and keep an eye out for the Lib Tech Skate Banana mid season release. It's called the attack banana, looks bisgusting.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Leo said:


> Mine are Lib Tech Ban Magic, T-Rice, and Ride High Life. Pictures don't do the Magic justice. It looks so sweet in real life. I love the T-Rice graphics with the girl. The High Life just has a clean and stylish look to it. That's another one that looks much better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

There are tons of good looking boards this year, really liking 2011 Capita's boards though:

The 152 stairmaster is sick, my buddy is buying it this year, will definitely be trying it out


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

B.Gilly said:


> Really digging the Heritage Graphics. Has a good resemblance to being hand painted. The small details in the NS lineup really do not show up in photos well, but in person are real sharp.


Exactly what I was thinking. I wasn't too impressed with the Heritage when I ordered it but when it came it blew me away. The artwork is amazing and the shading and details within the graphic are just amazing.


----------

